# weekend report



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice reds man.. 

where's capt. ron's pictures? 

What boat is that?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job! When I left the house this morning, it was like glass. I saw that your boat was ready to go. I'll be expecting a message on my phone with the sound of drag screaming in the backgrouns :'(


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Was a good time RJ, thanks for letting us use one of your spots, and thanks for not pushing me out of the boat when i spooked your reds away ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> ...and thanks for not pushing me out of the boat when i spooked your reds away ;D


RJ said next time we take his boat so he can and he told me he was only polite because he wasn't on his own boat. ;D ;D  I'm just glad it wasn't me because he would have pushed me off in a heartbeat and wouldn't have cared who's boat he was on.  :   Good thing you put fish on the boat.


----------

